# Homeschool Thread!



## little farmer (Mar 20, 2013)

This is a thread where homeschoolers can chat during breaks or whenever! Please be appropriate. Topics can be random!

Rules:
Please, no cussing
Since the topics can vary, please keep them appropriate
Have Fun!!!

Have at it!


----------



## HorseCrazy (Apr 8, 2013)

Lol! I'm homeschooled, but whenever I see topics like this I think of Blimeycow's(youtube account) " you know you're a homeschooler when.."


----------



## ArtisticFarmer (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm homeschooled! I have about 5 or 6 weeks of school left then its summer vacation!!!!!


----------



## cjhubbs (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm homeschooled , yah I can't believe that it's only five more weeks until summer vacation !


----------



## fair weather chicken (Apr 20, 2013)

just 5 weeks til summer vacation? having homeschooled both our kids , i can truly tell you, never do you stop learning even in the summer. do you garden,have animals? then you learn every day.  enjoy the summer school, outside.


----------



## Livestock lover (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm homeschooled!


----------



## Singing Shepherd (Sep 19, 2013)

Hello Homeschoolers!  I am a part time farmer in Maryland and I am looking for some feedback from you.  I am designing a farm and nature experience for several homeschool groups in a city close by my home.  These are all city or suburban kids, unexposed to daily farm life or close up nature...like bugs are in the "eek"and"eeeyooowah" categories for them.  So I am interested in hearing your take on it: what would you think are good representative activities besides hands on feeding animals and nature trail hikes that might make my farm an interesting site to visit?


----------



## oweirdo (Mar 4, 2014)

my kiddos are homeschooleda!


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm proudly homeschooled by an awesome mom! I graduate this May, and will fully go into the rabbit business.


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm homeschooled (in highschool currently) I have 8 rabbits and soon more rabbits?      Having rabbits has been fun and educational


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Nov 11, 2014)

Nice to meet you Becca! It's good to know there are other young adults out there who are willing to raise animals and work around the farm! Many kids our age aren't interested in this kind of stuff anymore.


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Nov 12, 2014)

Exactly! having rabbits has been so much fun, and really enjoyable. (and educational of course)


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Nov 12, 2014)

Go rabbits! I love those fluffy furballs


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Nov 12, 2014)

i forgot to tell you that i LOVE the names of your rabbits. SO cute


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you! You will have to tell me your bunnies names! Which one is your avatar, it's adorable! My avatar is Dixie. What breeds do you have?


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Nov 12, 2014)

I have 2 Lionheads, 3 Hollands, 1 American Fuzzy Lop, and 2 English Spots. 
The one in my avatar died recently.  That pic is from when she was a baby.


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Nov 12, 2014)

Her name was Nutmeg


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Nov 12, 2014)

Awww, I feel for you


----------



## Kathy K (Mar 5, 2015)

I homeschool my 12 year old.


----------



## LukeMeister (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm home schooled and raise rabbits.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 18, 2015)

I wish I was homeschooled, may I still join?


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 18, 2015)

I hope to homeschool my kids someday when I have them LOL. I also always begged my mom to be homeschooled. I seriously applaud those who homeschool and are homeschooled because it takes a lot of hard work and commitment to be able to stick with it. I know many people who can not handle it.


----------



## sadieml (Dec 18, 2015)

I have neither the money nor the diligence to homeschool properly, but I do it anyway!  My eldest is 19 and graduated almost 2 years ago.  He had a 3.9 gpr and did great on his ACT (especially the English and grammar and writing parts).  He has postponed college briefly to work on an internet start-up, but has already been accepted at the UofSC where he intends to major in English or Education or whatever major ties in best with teaching English as a second language.  He wants to use that (ESL) to travel the world a bit before he settles down.  My 2nd son will graduate this year and then start technical college studying welding so that he can become a blacksmith (like my paternal grandfather).  My Kimmy is only 13 and no longer knows WHAT she wants to study, but she has plenty of time to decide. Once upon a time she wanted to be a large animal vet, but she is too tender-hearted, and would never make it I fear.

Long-story-short...homeschooling is a wonderful thing, but just like many things, it is a calling, not a job.  Not everyone is cut-out for it, and you have to really love spending lots and lots of time together.  Not all families can survive the 24/7 togetherness.


----------



## sadieml (Dec 18, 2015)

ps - Kimmy wants to have ducks and bunnies soon.


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 18, 2015)

That is so awesome @sadieml You are a serious inspiration for moms. And I was the same position as your daughter. I was going to be a Vet... I can not handle the sad of the job and to me, the good would not be enough to outweigh the bad.


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm homeschooled...


----------



## TAH (Jun 21, 2016)

I am along with my six siblings.


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jun 22, 2016)

It's me and my two brothers.  I can't say that we don't have bullies... well... there's only one now... my youngest brother... my older brother already graduated.


----------



## TAH (Jun 22, 2016)

CinnamonEli said:


> It's me and my two brothers.  I can't say that we don't have bullies... well... there's only one now... my youngest brother... my older brother already graduated. [/QUOTE
> Good for him.


----------



## sadieml (Jul 3, 2016)

I always say that if there are any fights "at school" I usually know who is at fault and can really deal with the problem, not just suspend both parties...AND we never get bomb threats!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi! I'm homeschooled and have been my whole life! (My animals are the best teachers ever, JK!!!)


----------



## Leah567 (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm homeschooled!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jun 7, 2017)

LOVE THE AVATAR!


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jun 8, 2017)

Hey everyone!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jun 8, 2017)

Hey!


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jun 9, 2017)

So where you from?


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jun 9, 2017)

South Carolina


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jun 10, 2017)

Oh cool.  I'm in PA, but I have a friend in North Carolina.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jun 10, 2017)

CinnamonEli said:


> Oh cool.  I'm in PA, but I have a friend in North Carolina.


Cool! So, how many animals do you have?


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jun 13, 2017)

Lots lol


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jun 13, 2017)

I think I already posted in this thread a while ago, but anyway... I'm homeschooled as well.


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jun 13, 2017)

Didn't have time for full reply earlier, so I said lots
Lol
I have four horses, a bunch of chickens, two sheep, five cats, two dogs

How about you?


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jun 13, 2017)

You don't have any goats @CinnamonEli! LOL.


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jun 13, 2017)

Nope no goats here, but everyone always thinks our hair sheep are goats.  Lol.

On a side note, i always wanted a fainting goat


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jun 13, 2017)

Fainting goats are amazing. Go for it!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jun 14, 2017)

CinnamonEli said:


> Didn't have time for full reply earlier, so I said lots
> Lol
> I have four horses, a bunch of chickens, two sheep, five cats, two dogs
> 
> How about you?


I have 10 hens, 4 cats, 1 bunny, 1 fish, 2 dogs and 2 ducks! 

What do you enjoy doing?


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jun 21, 2017)

Hmmm anything really... reading, writing, riding horses.
You?


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jun 21, 2017)

CinnamonEli said:


> Hmmm anything really... reading, writing, riding horses.
> You?


I want one of my hobbies to be riding a horse. I don't have a horse, but would love to have one!

I enjoy working with chickens, ducks, being outside, walking through the woods and working with my sister and I's blog and vlog. I kinda am a odd ball out of my family!  They don't know it, though!  Everyone in my family likes getting out of the house and just ride around, when I'm more of a, "let's just go outside and do something." That might just be because I run off of WIFI!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jul 11, 2017)

Totally me.  I would die without WiFi.  My phone data is almost used up and it just reset last week so I'm so mad because I've hardly used my phone bc I was saving data for vacation this month.  Oh well.


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jul 11, 2017)

Totally me.  I would die without WiFi.  My phone data is almost used up and it just reset last week so I'm so mad because I've hardly used my phone bc I was saving data for vacation this month.  Oh well.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 11, 2017)

CinnamonEli said:


> Totally me.  I would die without WiFi.  My phone data is almost used up and it just reset last week so I'm so mad because I've hardly used my phone bc I was saving data for vacation this month.  Oh well.


Same!  Man that stinks!!!! 

Oh that would plain make me mad as well.  Yeah!


----------

